# watermelon, are they good for you?



## Marky (Aug 3, 2005)

I like eatting watermelons, but are afraid of the sugar content it contains. what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## DontStop (Aug 3, 2005)

watermellon has alot of one kind of vitamin in it that you cant get from alot of other frui. google it, i dont know it off hand. have in moderation, like any other fruit


----------



## cappo5150 (Aug 3, 2005)

I've been eating half a watermelon every weekend. Taste so dam good. Hope its not too bad for me.


----------



## grant (Aug 4, 2005)

Extremely high GI


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 4, 2005)

Eat up! 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Lots of people stay away from watermelon when cutting due to the higher GI and sugar content. But, although it does have a higher GI and watermelon actually has a really low GL (of 3, and anything under 10 is good) because it is so high in water.
> 
> It is pretty light in terms of its calorie content, with 100g giving you ~6g of sugar (~7.5g total carbs) - and about 30 calories and 1 cup of diced watermelon is about 150g worth (45 cals). So it is hardly going to 'break the bank'.
> 
> In terms of putting it into your diet (and this goes for carrots as well) - If you are just 'dieting' then it is fine. But just like anything else it should be counted towards your daily totals because, at the end of the day, the calories will count. If you are cutting for a competition then, most would suggest you cut it out.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2005)

Health Benefits
Description
History
How to Select and Store
How to Enjoy
Safety
Nutritional Profile
References 
 *Health Benefits*

  Watermelon is not only great on a hot summer day, this delectable thirst-quencher may also help quench the inflammation that contributes to conditions like asthma, atherosclerosis, diabetes, colon cancer, and arthritis. 

 Sweet, juicy watermelon is actually packed with some of the most important antioxidants in nature. Watermelon is an excellent source of vitamin C and a very good source of vitamin A, notably through its concentration of beta-carotene. Pink watermelon is also a source of the potent carotenoid antioxidant, lycopene. These powerful antioxidants travel through the body neutralizing free radicals. Free radicals are substances in the body that can cause a great deal of damage. They are able to oxidize cholesterol, making it stick to blood vessel walls, where it can lead to heart attack or stroke. They can add to the severity of asthma attacks by causing airways to clamp down and close. They can increase the inflammation that occurs in osteoarthritis and rheumatoid arthritis and cause most of the joint damage that occurs in these conditions, and they can damage cells lining the colon, turning them into cancer cells. Fortunately, vitamin C and beta-carotene are very good at getting rid of these harmful molecules and can therefore prevent the damage they would otherwise cause. As a matter of fact, high intakes of vitamin C and beta-carotene have been shown in a number of scientific studies to reduce the risk of heart disease, reduce the airway spasm that occurs in asthma, reduce the risk of colon cancer, and alleviate some of the symptoms of osteoarthritis and rheumatoid arthritis. A cup of watermelon provides 24.3% of the daily value for vitamin C, and, through its beta-carotene, 11.1% of the DV for vitamin A. Watermelon is rich in the B vitamins necessary for energy production. Our food ranking system also qualified watermelon as a very good source of vitamin B6 and a good source of vitamin B1, magnesium, and potassium. Part of this high ranking was due to the higher nutrient density of watermelon. Because this food has a higher water content and lower calorie content than many other fruits (a whole cup of watermelon contains only 48 calories), it delivers more nutrients per calorie - an outstanding health benefit! 

 Watermelon is also a very concentrated source of the carotenoid, lycopene. Well known for being abundant in tomatoes and particularly well absorbed from cooked tomato products containing a little fat such as olive oil, lycopene is also present in high amounts in watermelon and mangoes. Lycopene has been extensively studied for its antioxidant and cancer-preventing properties. In contrast to many other food phytonutrients, whose effects have only been studied in animals, lycopene has been repeatedly studied in humans and found to be protective against a growing list of cancers. These cancers now include prostate cancer, breast cancer, endometrial cancer, lung cancer and colorectal cancers. A study published in the November 2003 issue of the American Journal of Clinical Nutrition found that in patients with colorectal adenomas, a type of polyp that is the precursor for most colorectal cancers, blood levels of lycopene were 35% lower compared to study subjects with no polyps. Blood levels of beta-carotene also tended to be 25.5% lower, although according to researchers, this difference was not significant. In their final (multiple logistic regression) analysis, only low levels of plasma lycopene (less than 70 microgram per liter) and smoking increased the likelihood of colorectal adenomas, but the increase in risk was quite substantial: low levels of lycopene increased risk by 230% and smoking by 302%.(December 31, 2003) The antioxidant function of lycopene ??? its ability to help protect cells and other structures in the body from oxygen damage ??? has been linked in human research to prevention of heart disease. Protection of DNA (our genetic material) inside of white blood cells has also been shown to be an antioxidant role of lycopene.

*Protection against Macular Degeneration*

 Your mother may have told you carrots would keep your eyes bright as a child, but as an adult, it looks like fruit is even more important for keeping your sight. Data reported in a study published in the June 2004 issue of the Archives of Opthamology indicates that eating 3 or more servings of fruit per day may lower your risk of age-related macular degeneration (ARMD), the primary cause of vision loss in older adults, by 36%, compared to persons who consume less than 1.5 servings of fruit daily. 

In this study, which involved 77,562 women and 40,866 men, researchers evaluated the effect of study participants' consumption of fruits; vegetables; the antioxidant vitamins A, C, and E; and carotenoids on the development of early ARMD or neovascular ARM, a more severe form of the illness associated with vision loss. Food intake information was collected periodically for up to 18 years for women and 12 years for men. While, surprisingly, intakes of vegetables, antioxidant vitamins and carotenoids were not strongly related to incidence of either form of ARM, fruit intake was definitely protective against the severe form of this vision-destroying disease. Three servings of fruit may sound like a lot to eat each day, but watermelon can help you reach this goal. What could be more delicious on a hot summer's day than a slice of sweet, refreshing watermelon? For the best ever summer spritzer, blend watermelon with a spoonful of honey and a splash of lemon or lime, then stir in seltzer water and decorate with a sprig of mint. If you didn't experience the fun of a seed spitting contest as a child, it's not too late to introduce this summer ritual to your children or the child in you! (July 10, 2004)



*Description*

  If you have ever tasted a watermelon, it is probably no surprise to you why this juicy, refreshing fruit has this name. Watermelon has an extremely high water content, approximately 92%, giving its flesh a crumbly and subtly crunchy texture and making it a favorite thirst-quenching fruit. 

 As a member of the _Cucurbitaceae_ family, the watermelon is related to the cantaloupe, squash and pumpkin, other plants that also grow on vines on the ground. Watermelons can be round, oblong or spherical in shape and feature thick green rinds that are often spotted or striped. They range in size from a few pounds to upward of ninety pounds. 

 While we often associate a deep red-pink color with watermelons, in fact there are varieties that feature orange, yellow, or white flesh. While most watermelons have seeds that are black, brown, white, green or yellow, a few varities are actually seedless. 

 The scientific name for watermelon is _Citrullis lanatus_. 

*History*

  Originating in Africa, watermelons were first cultivated in Egypt where testaments to their legacy were recorded in hieroglyphics painted on building walls. The fruit was held is such regard that it was placed in the tombs of many Egyptian kings. It is not surprising that watermelon played such an important role in this country, and subsequently in countries in the Mediterranean region, since water was often in short supply in these areas, and people could depend upon watermelon for its thirst-quenching properties. 

 Watermelons were brought to China around the 10th century and then to the Western Hemisphere shortly after the discovery of the New World. In Russia, where much of the commercial supply of watermelons is grown, there is a popular wine made from this fruit. In addition to Russia, the leading commercial growers of watermelon include China, Turkey, Iran and the United States. 

*How to Select and Store*

  The best way to choose a flavorful melon is to look at the color and quality of the flesh, which should be a deep color and absent from white streaks. If it features seeds, they should be deep in color. 

 Oftentimes, however, we do not have this liberty when purchasing watermelon since it is more common to buy a whole, uncut fruit. When choosing a whole watermelon, look for one that is heavy for its size with a rind that is relatively smooth and that is neither overly shiny nor overly dull. In addition, one side of the melon should have an area that is distinct in color from the rest of the rind, displaying a yellowish or creamy tone. This is the underbelly, the place that was resting on the ground during ripening, and if the fruit does not have this marking, it may have been harvested prematurely, which will negatively affect its taste, texture and juiciness. 

 Watermelons should be refrigerated in order to best preserve their freshness, taste and juiciness. If the whole watermelon does not fit in your refrigerator, cut it into pieces (as few as possible), and cover them with plastic wrap to prevent them from becoming dried out and from absorbing the odors of other foods. 

*How to Enjoy*

  For some of our favorite recipes, click Recipes. 

*Tips for Preparing Watermelon:*

  Wash the watermelon before cutting it. Due to its large size, you will probably not be able to run it under water in the sink. Instead, wash it with a wet cloth or paper towel. 

 Depending upon the size that you desire, there are many ways to cut a watermelon. The flesh can be sliced, cubed or scooped into balls. Watermelon is delicious to eat as is, while it also makes a delightful addition to a fruit salad. Jam, sorbet and juice are some nutritious and delicious things you can make with watermelon. 

 While many people are just accustomed to eating the juicy flesh of the watermelon, both the seeds and the rind are also edible. 

*A Few Quick Serving Ideas:*

  Watermelon is a wonderful addition to fruit salad. 

 In Asian countries, roasted watermelon seeds are either seasoned and eaten as a snack food or ground up into cereal and used to make bread. 

 A featured item of Southern American cooking, the rind of watermelon can be marinated, pickled or candied. 

 Purée watermelon, cantaloupe and kiwi together. Swirl in a little plain yogurt and serve as refreshing cold soup. 

 Watermelon mixed with thinly sliced red onion, salt and black pepper makes a great summer salad. 

*Safety*

  Watermelon is not a commonly allergenic food, is not known to contain measurable amounts of goitrogens, oxalates, or purines, and is also not included in the Environmental Working Group's 2003 report "Shopper's Guide to Pesticides in Produce" as one of the 12 foods most frequently containing pesticide residues. 

*Nutritional Profile*

*Introduction to Food Rating System Chart*

  The following chart shows the nutrients for which this food is either an excellent, very good or good source. Next to the nutrient name you will find the following information: the amount of the nutrient that is included in the noted serving of this food; the %Daily Value (DV) that that amount represents (similar to other information presented in the website, this DV is calculated for 25-50 year old healthy woman); the nutrient density rating; and, the food's World's Healthiest Foods Rating. Underneath the chart is a table that summarizes how the ratings were devised. Read detailed information on our Food and Recipe Rating System. 

*Watermelon
1.00 cup
48.64 calories* NutrientAmountDV
(%)Nutrient
DensityWorld's Healthiest
Foods Rating vitamin C  14.59 mg 24.3  9.0excellentvitamin A 556.32 IU 11.1  4.1very goodvitamin B6 (pyridoxine)   0.22 mg 11.0  4.1very goodvitamin B1 (thiamin)   0.12 mg  8.0  3.0goodpotassium 176.32 mg  5.0  1.9goodmagnesium  16.72 mg  4.2  1.5good    World's Healthiest
Foods RatingRule excellentDV>=75%ORDensity>=7.6ANDDV>=10% very goodDV>=50%ORDensity>=3.4ANDDV>=5% goodDV>=25%ORDensity>=1.5ANDDV>=2.5%  
 sorry, dontstops comment made me curious


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2005)

http://www.whfoods.com/foodstoc.php  great site.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 4, 2005)

Where's Emma-Leigh???? - 

(I guess she didn't get her insurance check yet) - 









Kudos to you, RG...
Nice job saving the play sweetie -


----------



## WATTS (Aug 4, 2005)

i was reading an artical that said that watermelon was in the top 5 foods for males....lots of vitamins.


----------



## Ranma (Aug 5, 2005)

yeah but isnt anyone going to warn him about the seeds!?!?!   

watermelon is very bad for you, if you swallow the seeds then you may just end up with one growing inside of you.

it happend to my friends, true story.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 5, 2005)

Ranma said:
			
		

> yeah but isnt anyone going to warn him about the seeds!?!?!


You can get the seedless variety. Just like grapes.



			
				Ranma said:
			
		

> watermelon is very bad for you, if you swallow the seeds then you may just end up with one growing inside of you.
> 
> it happend to my friends, true story.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Where's Emma-Leigh???? -
> 
> (I guess she didn't get her insurance check yet) -
> 
> ...


 thanks. i bookmarked that site too.


----------



## Machher (Aug 5, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> Extremely high GI


eats some fats with it. you want havea  blood sugar spike.

GI is irrelevant when you are having 6 MEALS.. a day. not fruit snacks.. meals.


----------



## grant (Aug 5, 2005)

the GL is important as well as balancing out a HI GI food like watermelon with fats, protein and other starchy carbohydrate in a meal, however there was nothing mentioned about consuming w/wo other foods.  
_
 I woudn't say GI is irrelevant when you're spiking!!! _which you would only want to do in the morning *breakfast or post-workout when your the most insulin sensitive, and that's even if you believe in spiking, some don't.


----------



## maze (Aug 5, 2005)

If you have a juicer put it with the shell, it has most of the nutrients and tastes great.


----------



## Ranma (Aug 5, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You can get the seedless variety. Just like grapes.


----------



## rusty00 (Jul 5, 2008)

i heard that watermelon was an aphradeziac


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 5, 2008)

rusty00 said:


> i heard that watermelon was an aphradeziac


It's actually an aphrodisiac Mr. Rusty Trombone.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jul 5, 2008)

AFROdisiac


----------



## tallcall (Jul 6, 2008)

Ranma said:


> watermelon is very bad for you, *if you swallow the seeds then you may just end up with one growing inside of you.*
> 
> it happend to my friends, true story.



This is why I don't swallow, there's no shame in spitting.


----------



## Biggly (Jul 6, 2008)

If you eat it by the bucket...

Who needs Viagra? Watermelon has the same effect - Mirror.co.uk


B.


----------

